# hsc 5 fork installation - FSA bearings and races



## tsniu (Jul 5, 2007)

I have read the various posts regarding the clicking from the headset area, a symptom which my used 585 also exhibits. 

In disassembling the headset/fork, I noticed that the bottom bearing of the headset sits directly on the 45 degree angled carbon fork -- which I understand is proper by design. And the bottom bearing itself has been machined with a small 45 degree angle so that it mates against the carbon fork molded in crown.

I am adding a number of the FSA "microspacers" at the top end of the headset, on top of the upper bearing assembly. How many such spacers are typically installed? I think that they are .25 mm in depth. There are presently 2 such spacers on the assembly.

Anyway, I plan on using carbon paste where appropriate, etc. etc. 

The original purchaser of the bike has promised me the manual which I believe describes the assembly, but alas, I have not yet received it. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks. Tom


----------



## scslite (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Tom,
I too am looking for the same info regarding proper installation of the FSA headset on the the HSC 5 fork. Please let me know if you ever find out before anybody on here provides an answer.

TIA!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

Not that it matters, but the fork has a 36 degree angle and the frame cups are 45 degree. To avoid noises, lightly grease all surfaces in contact with the bearings. I even lightly grease the contact area with the removable bearing cups and the frame.

The purpose of the .25mm shims is to insure that there is no binding between the top section of the headset and the head tube. Sometimes, no shims are required, but if the top (cone shaped) section rubs or binds on the head tube, use enough shims to create a small gap.

Adjusting the headset bearings requires a significant torque on the top cap. The old method of applying the front brake and rocking the bike to feel for play does not work with an integrated headset. I tighten the top cap until I feel some additional drag as the fork is turned, then loosen the bolt 1/8-1/4 turn, just enough to eliminate the drag. If the top cap is too tight, it will be obvious when you ride the bike and the front wheel doesn't return to a straight-ahead position, on it's own, after a turn.


----------



## tsniu (Jul 5, 2007)

c-40 -- Thanks for the reply -- obviously a learned one since you corrected my question by pointing out that the molded in crown on the fork was 36 degrees as opposed to the bearing that rests on it which is 45 degrees.

Anyway, used grease on most all of the points that you suggest, put in a total of 4 shims or "microspacers," and all is well.

Great tip on adjusting the headset. Especially since this fork, for whatever reason, on the steerer tube, seems less proportional than other forks such that several stems I have used do not easily slide down the tube when tightening the headset and therefore the stem needs to be spread a bit in order to allow proper tightening.


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*questions*

Hi,

Where did you get the FSA microspacers? I don't see them on the FSA website. The lower bearing that is sitting on the HSC5 fork, does it have an angled inner opening to better fit down on the angled fork crown, or is it straight? Seems like the best bearings would have a corresponding angle to match the fork.

What I also notice is that the lower cartridge is not thick enough to get the fork from rubbing the lower end of the head tube if I don't use the crown race, too.

As you can see from my other thread, I'm also having some questions about how to do this installation properly.

Thanks,

TV


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I don't think you'll find the .25mm spacers sold separately. At least four are usually supplied with any new headset. Your LBS might have extras, since some installations don't require any and a lot of bikes use the IS headset.


----------



## tsniu (Jul 5, 2007)

C-40 is right, the headset microspacers are not readily available from FSA, the manufacturer.

After some digging around I was able to find them at AEBike and Airbomb. http://aebike.com/page.cfm?action=details&PageID=30&SKU=HD4683.

Next time, I would probably just take it to the dealer if they could do it while I wait.

FSA is so helpful though to put the parts assembly in their headset handbook for reference by buyers so I hope FSA finds it useful that it is posted here since this topic seems to crop up quite a bit (sorry about resolution -- it was the best I could do after numerous tries to make it conform to posting rules).


----------



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the great info! I will pick up a pack of spacers if FSA doesn't come through (their customer service rep said he'd send me a few..) 

Does anyone reading this have a 481? Look-Chas mentioned they use a thicker lower headset bearing than the standard FSA-supplied one. I've noticed the fork is rubbing against the lower headtube with the FSA bearing installed. Anyone have a thickness they could pass along?

Thanks,

TV


----------



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

*I am thick*

Sorry..I should understand but I dont quite.

My 585 bike arrived in a box with uncut fork. The head set is installed (although obviously loose) but I have been given 2 micro thin spacers, one aluminum (tapered then flared) spacer (zpecial top spacer?), the expansion bolt and a thin ish (1-2mm) black plastic spacer. I cant get to a bike shop and would really like to know how to finish the order of the spacers etc and how to use the micro thin metal ones. Obviously I also have the 3 large spacers for height adjust under the stem.

Anyone got a picture or can help with a bit of time for a newbie to Look?


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

weeve said:


> Sorry..I should understand but I dont quite.
> 
> My 585 bike arrived in a box with uncut fork. The head set is installed (although obviously loose) but I have been given 2 micro thin spacers, one aluminum (tapered then flared) spacer (zpecial top spacer?), the expansion bolt and a thin ish (1-2mm) black plastic spacer. I cant get to a bike shop and would really like to know how to finish the order of the spacers etc and how to use the micro thin metal ones. Obviously I also have the 3 large spacers for height adjust under the stem.
> 
> Anyone got a picture or can help with a bit of time for a newbie to Look?


I am too lazy right now to do the search, but I know someone posted photos of all the parts and the order in which they were assembled. I know because I printed it out for refrence after I crashed my HS5c and had to order a new one and do a new assembly.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no picture...*

Take a look at the headset diagram already posted. The steering tube is inserted under the lower bearing (6), but the crown race (7) is not used. Items 1,2 and 3 should all be preassembled. The large 10mm spacers go on top, under the stem. If you have a single, 5mm thick conical spacer, it goes on top of the stem. Hope that helps.

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=68


----------



## weeve (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks folks. The general bit I know its just the fork came with a these micro spacers (very thin) and I cxant quite work out wear they go. Any ideas?
Steve


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

weeve said:


> Thanks folks. The general bit I know its just the fork came with a these micro spacers (very thin) and I cxant quite work out wear they go. Any ideas?
> Steve


Look at the illustration that was posted. The microspacers are item 4. They go on top of the upper race (50 and raise the top conical spacer (items 1,2,3), if needed. The top conical spacer can't rub or bind on the head tube after the stem is installed and the headset bearings adjusted.

If you figure this out, do you know how to cut the steerer to length? Perhaps you shuld go to a shop, so you don't ruin something expensive.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Does a new 585 frame come with the headset installed?


----------



## UcannotBsirius (Mar 24, 2003)

toonraid said:


> Does a new 585 frame come with the headset installed?


My new 585 frame which arrived just before Christmas didn't........


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Another good reason for the 586 headset. Pre-installed- pre-load adjusted.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

So what would be a good one to fit - Campagnolo Hiddenset?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*IS headet...*



toonraid said:


> So what would be a good one to fit - Campagnolo Hiddenset?


A Campy headset won't fit. A new 585 comes with an FSA brand, IS standard headset. Any IS standard headset will fit. The fork has a built-in crown race, so the crown race included with the headset is not used. There are no tools required to install the headset and it takes about 2 minutes to do.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes I think you are right - the look site it says FSA Carbone headset.


----------

